# MBC buffalo#1, .459, 45-70 bullets



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I have a new opened box of these bullets, 200ct, smokeless lubed. Listed as 18bhn. I just want to sell to fund a mold purchase. Price is 5-10 less than what I paid with shipping and tax.

$55


----------

